# Making the Silmarillion into a film



## MrFrodo (Dec 30, 2002)

It would be great to see a film of the Silmarillion has there been any talk of this yet???

The Hobbit could also provide another good film?????

If the Silmarillion was made what actors would you cast in the characters places or would you suggest finding unknow actots????


----------



## Carantalath (Dec 31, 2002)

Though entertaining, I think it would be impossible to make a film of the Silmarillion. This is because of how many different people and places are in the book. People who have never read the Silmarillion would be very confused and that means that only people who have read it would go to see it.

I do think that it would be possible to make a film of the Hobbit. I don't know who I'd cast as the actors though but I think that would be a good movie for someone to make.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree with you ,Carantalath.It is imposible to make a good movie from the Sil.
1.Imagine what the scenario would be(it would be shorter than the sil,undoubtfully)-People who have watched only the lotr won't understand the creation,the battles,all stuff.
2.Even if it is shorten the Sil needs a couple of movies not one.
3.So many heroes,characters,epochs will change that people will be confused.
4.I don't think there is producer who can handle such a task.
5.It won't be so interesting for most of the people.You see,Thr LOTR can be considered as a fairy tale(but of course we know it is much much more than that)if you read only it without extending your knowledge about Middle-earth.So foe people (who believe me are the bigger part of the world)who are not so interested in Tolkien it will be boring.And I'm sure those people in the business know it and won't make such a mistake as to ruign the great book.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 31, 2002)

This topic was started several months ago but I can not find it.
Anyhow... I trust that a good film could be made, but not that one ever will.
First, I think it would have to be made out of pure love of the stories, and be funded privately by someone who's life dream it is to see this on film. 
To make this for commericial reasons would not only turn out a cheap mockery, but I don't think many would watch it. In fact I imagine that the number of people who would watch this would increase in proportion with the decrease of the original story lines and diminishment of charactors especially in the area of their fundamental motivations.
Anyone who makes this film must have no restraints on them. No deadlines, no money to be remade, no one to impress.
Dialog must be among the most important elements.
I imagine that ideally there needs to a panel of experts to make sure the story is right, and that people who love this book are picking the actors because they think they look, sound, and act the part.

In short: a group of Tolkien lovers life's work.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes,with a lot of effort,but it must be quite long to turn out a good movie.
After all,it is a literature master piece and it is better to leave it so.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Yes,with a lot of effort,but it must be quite long to turn out a good movie.
> After all,it is a literature master piece and it is better to leave it so. *


Well the book would not be touched by the movie, and any who don't want to watch the movie do not have to.. so I do not see how it is better not to make a movie.
Should painters paint scenes from the book?


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't think someone is able to make it as good as ...it should be.Don't you all think that the book is like the bible?Has someone made a movie from the bible?I mean the bible is sacred for people and Silmarillion would have ben sacred for Middle-earth people and elves,etc.
I don't think this is the best scenario for a movie.



> Should painters paint scenes from the book



Hey,that's differnt.Painters immortalize only one image and real painters(Iman who do it because they need and want to)do know how to put part of their souls in every piece of art they create.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *I don't think someone is able to make it as good as ...it should be.Don't you all think that the book is like the bible?Has someone made a movie from the bible?I mean the bible is sacred for people and Silmarillion would have ben sacred for Middle-earth people and elves,etc.
> I don't think this is the best scenario for a movie.*


I hadn't thought of it that way... that this is sacred to the elves. I think there are movies based on biblical stories.. I have watched at least one... the 10 commandments.
For me this isn't a reason that the movie should not be made though.





> *Hey,that's differnt.Painters immortalize only one image and real painters(Iman who do it because they need and want to)do know how to put part of their souls in every piece of art they create. *


If this were to be made, it should (in my opinion) at least be made by people who love it and do it to make their dream come true... wouldn't this be putting their souls into as much as the painter?
When people have a vivid image of the way things look and sound and they love the image dearly... some would put every ounce of energy of that inspiration into bringing the thing to life.
I think I told about this in the old movie thread (if not there than elsewhere): Right after I read the Silmarillion I made the most amature... cheapest... tiny joke of an animation of Finrod playing a harp and when I pushed the bottun "view animation" and when his arm started moving I cried . I did this because I couldn't _not_ do it. Unfortunately my passion surpassed my skill.. but if there are people who have the heart and the skill... amazing things can be done.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 31, 2002)

The two major problems in making a motion picture of the Silmarillion are 
The time scale involved in the narrative
The very large cast of characters
and most important, the almost total lack of actual dialogue in the book
The only possible solutions that I could envision would be for some organization like the Sci Fi channel to make a series of short stories that would be narrated over still scenes and short animations much like Ken Burns' miniseries on the Civil War.

Perhaps 12 two hour instalments would be enough.

RD


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

> The only possible solutions that I could envision would be for some organization like the Sci Fi channel to make a series of short stories that would be narrated over still scenes and short animations much like Ken Burns' miniseries on the Civil War.



That may really work.Actually,once I and Gil-Galad were discussing this and reached the same solution.



> Unfortunately my passion surpassed my skill.. but if there are people who have the heart and the skill... amazing things can be done.



Hey,don't worry.If you have the passion you can be an artist-do you know that nowadays people draw 'modern' pictures because they can't do others? I have been studying art for eight years now and I can tell you that you need only one per cent talent ,the rest is labour.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 1, 2003)

Ideas about an animated Silmarillion have been discussed here.


> ...do you know that nowadays people draw 'modern' pictures because they can't do others?


I had never really thought about it like that. I assumed it was a difference in taste. The truth seems obvious now though.


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 1, 2003)

I mean you talk about not enough people seeing it !!!!

The sil is probaley been read by millions and most of them would be keen on seeing a movie of it !! If it was a good one then real hardcore fans would see it quite a few times in the cinema.They would make money.

Today i went to see the two towers again and it was packed nearly 3 weeks since it has been out!!

Im planning to see it again


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 1, 2003)

If the Sil was made into a movie, I think it should just be on the chapter of Beren and Luthien. That would make a great movie! And PJ could add plenty of stuff to it to make it longer... hes done it before!

1. Beren- Pierce Brosnan (lol)
2. Luthien- Catherine Zeta Jones/Sophie Marceau? by RD
3. Thingol-  Russel Crowe/Tommy Lee Jones
4. Melian- Isabella Rosalini/Catherine Denuve?

Anyone wanna fill in the missing blanks?
 You said to fill in the blanks, so I did.
Muwahahahahahaha
RD


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dáin Ironfoot I _
> *If the Sil was made into a movie, I think it should just be on the chapter of Beren and Luthien. That would make a great movie! And PJ could add plenty of stuff to it to make it longer... hes done it before!
> 
> 1. Beren- Pierce Brosnan (lol)
> ...


PJ? 

*morphs into incredible hulk and goes on rampage*
The thought infuriates me too much to calmly explain. I'll just say that he could not do it to my satisfaction.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 1, 2003)

Sure he could... he has the materials to do it. Plus, the Sil is more literate and less to it so he would add things onto it defintly, but it would be a great movie, nonetheless. I can just see Luthien singing Melkor to sleep. THere could be a part where Mama G talks about the Valar and the Maiar, the SIlmarils, banning of the Elves, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 1, 2003)

I say:


> I'll just say that he could not do it to my satisfaction.


You say:


> Sure he could...




... what is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Great Khan (Jan 2, 2003)

*Would The Silmarillion Make A Good Movie?*

Just wondering if you guys think that the Silmarillion or parts of the silmarillion would make a good movie? I think its a bit big and complex to shove into one movie but maybe the story of the silmarils could make a movie?


----------



## Bombadillo (Jan 2, 2003)

the entire silmarillion?? or just the fall of numenor?? that is a story that would make a good movie.
mij opinion is that for making a film of the sil, you must pick a tiny piece of it, and leave the rest to be, or how about a movie about beren and luthien (but where are you to find a actress with the qualities and beauty of luthien tinuviel??) 
this are in my eyes to pieces that would make good movies, the whole sil is unfilmable (every minute another character that looks just like the last)


----------



## Gloer (Jan 2, 2003)

*Bible would make a bad movie*

and so would sil


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 3, 2003)

I think that Beren and Luthien would make for a pretty cool film- and we all know that Hollywood jumps all over anything with a talking dog


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 3, 2003)

As Nym said that question was posted several months ago.Grond posted a very good answet to it.In it he said that there should be about  40 different parts of the movie(for each chapter) and everey of them would be about 180 minutes long.Having also in mind that it is not just a story that is settled in a short period of time,but whole history,it is really impossible to make a movie.And I am sure it will be awful.


----------



## Kalmanluin (Jan 4, 2003)

If a film of the Silmarillion was to be made, I believe it should be an animated film. Perhaps something in the way of Monsters Inc. or Shrek, but with the majesty and beauty that the Silmarillion most assuredly deserves.

Keep in mind when I mention the movies Monsters Inc. and Shrek I am saying that that is the kind of technology that should be used for the creation of the movie 'The Silmarillion'.


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 9, 2003)

So your all suggesting the film has to be made by someone who total main aim is not to make money but to make a film true to the book.

I reckon in about 50 years we will get a film of The Sil. Well it be a good film well if its done well i should think so. The Hobbit may also come at soon next 15 years. They will waity until all the hype has die from Lotr. The only problem with the Hobbit is there are to many dwarfs. They will probley cut the dwarf down to 7 with all the important ones.


----------



## Wynston (Jan 9, 2003)

First, I think that we will definitely see some other LoTR based movie come out after RoTK. Whether its a TV series (ugh!), a cable series, the Hobbit made as a movie, etc., we will see something. The reason I'm so sure is that LoTR is making huge amounts of cash, and we all know that is the driving force behind anything that's made in Hollywood.

I agree that Beren and Luthien would be a great movie. Heck it could be two movies. I don't think that the Sil as a whole could be made into a movie though just due to the vastness of the work.


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 15, 2003)

> Bible would make a bad movie



yes but many of the stories in it didnt!!!! so the same can be done to the Sil


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Jan 22, 2003)

I can't even imagine the possibility of a Silmarillion movie. My mind stops right when I even try ti imagine the cast. How would you ever be able to find woman beautiful enough to play Luthien and Melian? Luthien was beautiful beyond the comprehension of mortal men and Melian! Melian was a Maiar, beautiful beyond even the most lovely of the Eldar! How are you supposed to find a human woman to fill those shoes?


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 23, 2003)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Jan 25, 2003)

It isn't as simple as that. This was integral to their parts. One of the ways you knew elves were elves was because of their fairness. That goes double for most Maia(excluding the Istari).


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 25, 2003)

Fair Point.

Anyway since starting this thread. Ive come to the conclusion that the Silmarillion will be made in to a film but not in the next 30 years to 50 years. I also think the film will miss out alot of the book and may not be released in the cinemas. It will probaley come out on dvd straight out only for the fans.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 25, 2003)

> I also think the film



TThat's the point -it cannot be one film!!!


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 26, 2003)

The Sil would have to be done in sections. Way too much material for one movie. Way too many plot lines. It would probably need to be documentary style with lots of narration.





> How would you ever be able to find woman beautiful enough to play Luthien and Melian? Luthien was beautiful beyond the comprehension of mortal men and Melian! Melian was a Maiar, beautiful beyond even the most lovely of the Eldar! How are you supposed to find a human woman to fill those shoes?


Maybe using a fuzzy lens will help 

-Lasgalen


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 26, 2003)

sorry ...... i should have ment to say more than one film.

of course there too much to put into one film.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 26, 2003)

I voted for "depends" - if they present this project to a competent director and a good crew, the results could be faboulous indeed. It should, of course, be divided into several films.


----------



## ChunkyLover53 (Jan 27, 2003)

what if it was made as a tv movie like Roots, or Taken?
it could follow the line of certain elves and men, more specifically finwe's line and beor's line...

..it might seem akward at first, but when u think bout it, it is possible...just long and depressing for the most part, so i dunno if ppl that didn't read the book would be much interested in watching it...it'd be very expensive, too...no doubt. possible, but improbable.


----------



## BigBadWargBrady (Jan 27, 2003)

OMG NO I HATE THIS BOOK I ABSOLUTELY _HATE_ the book!!


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 28, 2003)

> OMG NO I HATE THIS BOOK I ABSOLUTELY HATE the book!!



Which book?


----------



## Snaga (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate the idea of taking a concept as big as the Sil and shrinking it into a TV series. It NEEDS big screen treatment!!

Its gotta be a series of movies. Each could stand alone more than a part of LotR... Beren & Luthien is a good example. But overall they would tell the Quenta Silmarillion story.

Now is the time for someone to go for this. 

- While there are all the new fans from the LotR movies. 
- Its a franchise which should be able to make money, because of Tolkien's name. 
- Its got MORE movies in it than LotR.

This is SO commercially viable, I'm tempted to go write the scripts myself, sell them to NLC and cash in!!! In case this sounds bad, to get a big budget for a film you need to prove you can make big money. That's when you get the mega-budgets for the special effects you're gonna need when Feanor battles half a dozen balrogs!!

Or when Turin slays Glaurung...

Or when Fingolfin dodges the hammer-blows of Grond to wound Morgoth before the gates of Angband...

Or when Luthien sings down the walls of Saurons tower...

Or when Earendil descends from the skies to battle Ancalagon the Black....

OK so does anyone want to explain why they DON'T want to see these scenes on a big screen???


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 4, 2003)

> Grond posted a very good answet to it.In it he said that there should be about 40 different parts of the movie(for each chapter) and everey of them would be about 180 minutes long


This is exactly how I've imagined a "Sil" movie to be. Not A movie, but a series, probably a cable TV series like they did for "Dune". For years I'd thought it impossible to make a truly good single movie of "Dune", and I'd thought that someday, maybe, just maybe, I'll be able to make a series myself. Then they came along and did just that, and they did a wonderful job so that I don't have to do it myself anymore. 

Same thing could be done for the "Sil", but it would have to be much longer. The whole thing, from the very beginning of the creation story, is important to Middle-earth and should be included. Hence it would have to be a long series of episodes, as Grond said.

For what it's worth, I'd pick relative unknowns for the actors. For Melian I'd pick an Indian actress named Sonali Kulkarni. She's exceptionally beautiful IMO. http://www.apunkachoice.com/people/act406/
For the other characters I'm sure we can find some very beautiful and talented actors. After all, there are billions of people in this world, and the vast majority of them have never been heard of by Hollywood.


----------



## Beleg (Feb 5, 2003)

Sil into a Film? When PJ didn't even succeded in making LOTR correctly then how could Sil be filmized? Well, even if they think of making a movie, it has to be in atleast three parts. And we also need to remember that Quenta Silmarillion is a seperate tale. 
I personally dont think that Sil can be fully enjoyed in a movie of 2 hours.


----------

